# "Fn"-"Alt" keys



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thurman said:


> I'm sure I created this problem myself by breaking my rules, I let my grandson use my laptop to play games on it, in my presence. He's only four. Now--when I want to use the "Fn" and "Alt" to place the "degree", "cent", and other functions, the computer goes to my homepage. Anyone know of a quick fix? Thanks, David


 Different manufacturers keyboards are subtley different! 
If you tell us the make and model of your laptop, some help may be forth coming!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what's an fn key? I have a few f'n keys (when they don't work, they are f'n keys) but no fn key.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

nap said:


> what's an fn key? I have a few f'n keys (when they don't work, they are f'n keys) but no fn key.


 On my HP Pavillion laptop the 'FN' key is beside the left 'Ctrl' key and works like a shift key and changes the keyboard function keys (F- keys) to work in a different manner!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah, I see. On mine (dell) there is a key with a microsoft window logo on it there.

I would play but when I read this thread I figured I would try a couple keys to see what happened and stuff started disappearing so I figured I had better stop before I blank the screen accidentally.


that is when I realized I had f'n keys.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, YEH, "Nap" I also have a (one) "Fn" key and a lot of times all of my keys are "F'N" keys. It's a Toshiba Satellite M35X-S111, by the way. I found the solution online eventually. In order to use my "J-K-L-U-I-O-7-8-9-0" as number's keys I have to change their function. Then there is a way to change to an alternate function and get characters such as the "¢-º" and others. Thanks for the info, David


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I too have f'n keys, but no fn key.. 'course, I'm on a Pc, not laptop..

I do the °, by holding the Alt key down while typing 0176 on the number board, with Num Lock on...
When I switched keyboards awhile back, the Num Lock wasn't on,+ I didn't notice til I tried to write a °,...
All kinds a Bad things started happenin'... *Boom*,... Restart.... 
Glad I found the problem Quickly,... I was gettin' pretty pizzed at them F'n keys..... :furious:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Fn key but have never used it that I know of.

Tiny young hands have strange and mysterious ways of accidentally changing the way things function. Hope you backup before the little one touches your machine! At least you can bring things back to your working restore point easily.


----------

